

Optaplanner: Red Hat's Business Resource Optimizer - PaulHoule
http://www.optaplanner.org/

======
th0br0
I was reminded of JBoss Drools Planner when seeing this; turns out they
renamed it some time ago (~March 2013!?)

------
haney
Does anyone know of a similar library in Python?

~~~
techdragon
Yeah I'd use the hell out of a python version of this.

